# Who's Been to Hawaii?



## FishingCop (Aug 4, 2015)

Planning a trip to Hawaii in May. Got tons of websites and different info on what to see, what to do and where to go on what islands, etc. 

So, who has been there that can provide first hand info on "what to see/do/where, etc.?)

Probably going for 10 days - already plan on Oahu for several days, Big Island 2-3 days, maybe Kauai (which has lots of scenery and the canyon). Any other recommendations?

Need some inside info on hotels, resorts, condo rentals, etc. Some inside info on good/bad things to do and see. Any info on flights between islands and/or flights to Hawaii and back to the mainland.

Thanks in advance for your insight.

Joe


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 4, 2015)

In 1972 I was stationed in CA and was sent TDY to Okinawa from where we flew missions over VietNam. We stopped in Hawaii to refuel both to and returning from our TDY assignment. Out unit was somewhat notorious for lax military deportment while on temporary duty and each time the crew in Okinawa rotated out and back to CA it was met at the airport by an officer stationed in Hawaii. The officer was known to us as "Colonel Haircut" because each time out unit passed through Hawaii he waited at the plane at the bottom of the stairs and pointed the way to the barber shop to those of us who required its services. I spent my time in Hawaii in the barber shop. Don't know if this really counts. I remember as a kid seeing a National Geographic magazine with a photo of an orchid growing on a wooden fence post. I knew even then that it was the right place to be. My son is moving there in about three months to begin a new life. I hope his dad has the good sense to follow...


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 4, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> In 1972 I was stationed in CA and was sent TDY to Okinawa from where we flew missions over VietNam. .............................. My son is moving there in about three months to begin a new life. I hope his dad has the good sense to follow...




Well, all I can say is that you always had a "High & tight"  Thank you for your service and *Welcome Home*... I too did a tour, February (Tet) 1968 - February (pre-Tet) 1969.. Ha, how I got an 11 day early flight out is another story - and probably saved my life  

I too hope you have enough good sense to follow your son?


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

Its on the bucket list!


----------



## canadian omc (Aug 7, 2015)

My wife and I went in June 2013 and stayed at the Ohana East which is about 2 blocks from Waikiki beach. 

A few must see/do's are :
Pearl Harbour, I've served in the Canadian Armed Forces up here when I was younger I was incredibly moved at the history of the site. Allow for a full day at this historic place. :USA1: 

Polynesian Centre: authentic Luau....need I say more :LOL2: 

We had also flown to the big island on Hawaii Air , and drove up to the volcano research centre, and a coffe plantation, again allow for a full day if you're renting a vehicle and touring the island. 

I almost forgot to mention, behind the hotel we were staying there's a canal where the Koi fish are so plentiful in the mornings you can almost walk across on them. 

We travel quite a bit and have absolutely nothing but positive memories of Hawaii. 

Hope this helps you some, enjoy your trip.


----------



## rusty503 (Aug 7, 2015)

There is another option. Take a cruise around the islands. The wife and i took a 7 day one that hit 4 islands. Began and ended in Oahu. Really nice.


----------



## safetyfast (Aug 7, 2015)

Wife and I are thinking of going to Hawaii (on a budget as much as possible) for our 20th anniversary. Watching this with interest.


----------



## FishingForSupper (Aug 8, 2015)

Lived in Kihei, Maui back in 2000. Took the wife there in 2010 and still love that part of Maui. Plenty of beaches, driving distance to the tourist hotspots but you aren't staying in the heart of the tourist stuff. Lots of really good places to eat in the area. Be warned though a lot of places don't stay open late. If you do hit Kihei, the Kihei Cafe is the best place for breakfast. Get there early, get the macadamia nut French toast with coconut syrup! If you snorkel, book a trip out to the crater, well worth it. Water visibility is around 100 feet or more and it's very impressive. I'm more than happy to recommend any other places around that area of Maui too if anyone is interested, just pm me.


----------



## Shooter45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I loved Maui .. Where ever you go try to get to a luau, they are lots of fun .. Please, Please remember to be safe .. Hawaii doesn't seem to have all the safe guards we have .. If you want to fall off a cliff, there isn't any fences . If you want to drown there probably isn't a life guard .. And so on ..it was a wonderful trip, but pay attention.. Have fun and enjoy


----------



## HANGEYE (Aug 10, 2015)

I spent 2 years on Oahu from spring of 70 to spring of 72. The first 3 months sucked (Tripler Army Hospital) but then it was game on. I was stationed at Camp H.M. Smith just up the hill from Waikiki beach. I would love to give you some ideas but after 40+ years, I don't know if I would even recognize the place myself. As mentioned, take a day and go to Pearl Harbor. I went there at least 50 times and it never lost its power. 

If you like to fish, I'm sure there are charters available. Probably pricy now.

And the Luau. You have to go, they are worth it for the pure enjoyment, and the food and drink are very good. (watch out for the coconuts with the straw in them).

If you can get away from the touristy spots, there are lots of interesting little towns scattered around all the islands, not just on the coast.

I'll rack my brain the next couple days and try to remember some other destinations.

Enjoy your trip and take lots and lots of pictures.


----------

